# My new 2008 Six13 1



## justridingalong (Mar 2, 2005)

Back in September, I crashed my CAAD7. I was doing about 30 MPH when I hit a dog. Trashed my bike & me. AC shoulder seperation for me & a dented top tube for my beloved bike. Instead of replacing the frame & piecing it back together, I decided to just buy a new complete bike.
I've had it out on my usual loop & all I can say is WOW! I'm still completely blown away at the difference between the CAAD7 & Six13. The new ride feels stiffer & much more nimble. My CAAD 7 was a 58cm. I went with a 60cm Six13 to hopefully raise my bars a bit & get more comfortable. I changed out the Mavic Ksyrium Equipe with my good ole, standard 32 spoke wheelset. Swapped the FSA crankset with the DuraAce w/ 180mm crank length. I'm 6'-3" & that's something I've been wanting to try out. Since the pics, I've swapped out the saddle to a Selle Italia Flite. Lastly, the Control Tech Formidable handlebars with the egro flats are pretty comfy. 
Official weight per local bike shop scales = 17.5 (w/o saddle bag) Not too bad for a more or less stock 60cm & about 1.5 lbs lighter than my old ride.
Future upgrades - Thomson seatpost & stem (which is the reason for the longer than normal cable lengths).
It's been awhile since I've been this excited about going for a road ride.


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

Congrats on the bike an sorry to hear about your accident. I have the 2006 six 13 with dura ace. I am 6'3" and it fits me like a glove. As long as Cannondale creates 63cm frames with the current geometry I will buy them. I had a Trek OCLV and it was simply too small, it looked like a cross bike.

The six 13 is Cannondales best lineup for price. The ultegra bike for 2 grand in the sweet white color is just killer. Enjoy the bike and welcome to the 6 13 club.

Hey, any reason you didn't go for the 63cm? Your stem might have been more level and less seat post. Just curious.


----------



## justridingalong (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks.

I looked at the CAAD9's & I agree that the six13 is the best lineup for the price. I like the white color, but the graphics looked a bit too orange for me to get away with living in Tennessee & not being a die hard Vols fan.  

I was riding a 58 with a fairly long stem & seatpost, so a 60 seemed like a logic step up. I have a 6'-6" friend that rides a 63. Hmmm, you've got me thinking now. I may have to find a 63cm frame to build up & try. Been looking for a replacement for current commuter ride anyway.


----------



## traumabill (Sep 16, 2007)

Man,

That color rocks! 

I think afterburner fade is the coolest of the Cannondale paint schemes....nice ride


Bill


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

Give a 63cm a try. I ride with a flat, or zero degree rise, stem at 120cm and my post isn't all that cranked up. It looks good, albeit except for the large headtube, and fits like a glove. I had 180mm cranks at one point, too, but in my old age I have move to 175mm and like them.

Go for it. Click on my link and you can see a post of my rig in 63cm.


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice ride, congrats. :thumbsup: 

We have a Six13 1 in Afterburner at the shop I work at. Great looking color in person too.


----------



## mtbguate (Mar 14, 2006)

*My new ride 08 Six13 48" BLACK*

It just came out of the LBS last night, I'm getting ready for a 160km ride tomorow.

I switched the frame from a '01 Look KG281, kept the wheels and cranks, upgraded to 10spd 11-28 cassette, white tape and white keos. 18.2 lbs ready to roll. I was afraid that the ride was going to be harsh, but it feels good and smooth. Big upgrade in front end stiffness.

Sorry for the crappy pics, they were taken with a celular phone. Will post some better ones later. The paint is awesome in real life. Looks like a "factory" bike!

By the way *justridingalong*, congrats on the new ride!


----------



## Beanland (Aug 28, 2007)

Fantastic looking bike cant decide on the black or white think you just made my mind up one question though what made you swap out the crankset for the ritchey or was that oringal fitment.
Cheers Andy B


----------



## mtbguate (Mar 14, 2006)

Beanland
This is the same crank from my old bike, got it semi new. This is a 48x38 170mm cyclocross crankset. I like the look (black vs brushed al) and wanted 170mm lenght. My fininshig touch is a 11x28 10sp cassette. It gives me a good low climbing gear, and tight spacing! I'm usually not riding above 50km, so the gearing works out for me.
Get the black, won't regret it.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

This paint scheme and the Patriot Blue are my favorites for 2008


----------

